# Missing fur & a Human Rash = Ringworm



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Well basically A few months ago Strawberry, our Satin Fawn Doe, started shedding clumps of fur on her body. I was concerned but was convinced it was an allergic reaction to the naughty peanut butter I had been putting on the roof of the tank; which was to encourage them to climb on the ropes in their cage (worked well ). She was the only Doe out of the six to show any signs of illness. So I put her on her own and made sure she had a clean cage and a new bag of food etc.

A few weeks later my Boyfriend and I went to the doctors after we had developed strange circular rashes on our cheeks/chins. The doctor mis-diagnosed the rash and we carried on rubbing on ineffective cream on our faces. My rash slowly faded and Strawberry's fur was starting to grow back. . Unfortunately my Boyfriend wasn't so fortunate and still had on his handsome face, a whopping great red ring (not good for business meetings :roll so he started a mission.. I woke up one morning to him saying it was Strawberry's fault!! He went back to a different doctor and got a second opinion, which confirmed that the three of us actually did have Ringworm! :lol: He has since not found them as cute as they once were, I am trying to restore his faith in them.

I don't suppose anyone has an idea why she got Ringworm in the first place, might help us avoid it in the future?
*
So watch out!!* The next time you let your mouse crawl around your shoulders and rub a fungal infection on you!! 

_Cheers

aly-lou  _

*
I would like to thank http://www.fancymice.info for some great advice (in their Health section on Ringworm) on a tea tree solution, I have since been routinely spraying..*


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

Glad the website helped. Ringworm can come from infected stock but equally I assume we can give it to mice and vice versa. It also responds to athlete's foot cream (also a fungicide). I don't think there is a way to prevent it as such and it can reoccur as the fungus is very hard to kill properly (even when it looks like it has gone), however it's not a major problem if you're not showing the mice (or your boyfriend lol). I find the tea tree does the trick, you could of course take to using tea tree cleansers/hand cream etc on yourself (not the mice) until you feel it has completely gone. Tea tree is a natural antiseptic so it's a good cleanser anyway - you could easily use it permanently.


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad the website helped. Ringworm can come from infected stock but equally I assume we can give it to mice and vice versa. It also responds to athlete's foot cream (also a fungicide). I don't think there is a way to prevent it as such and it can reoccur as the fungus is very hard to kill properly (even when it looks like it has gone), however it's not a major problem if you're not showing the mice (or your boyfriend lol). I find the tea tree does the trick, you could of course take to using tea tree cleansers/hand cream etc on yourself (not the mice) until you feel it has completely gone. Tea tree is a natural antiseptic so it's a good cleanser anyway - you could easily use it permanently.


Ah-ha you are responsible for fancymice.info eh? Well thank you very, very much! And congratulations on having some really beautiful mice!! Let me know if you ever think of selling any mice with large ears 

_Cheers aly-lou  _


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Cheers. I do sell my mice sometimes, I should have some babies ready to go in April (see the sales section).


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, blast. I had my suspicions... *eyes circular rash on hands.* How did you treat it? And how did it come up? This is like tonnes of tiny little spot/bites...

And my babies should be going on in two weeks *smacks head against desk*.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I had ringworm 

I got rid of mine by having tea tree oil in my baths, rubbing thrush cream (called Canesten, get it from the chemist) on it 3 times a day and making sure I kept it covered when I was in bed. You'll need to bandage up your hand or something when you go to bed otherwise it might spread through contact with the bedsheets. And otherwise don't touch it, which is hard because it's SOOOO itchy. It can take a few months to go away properly, but it will.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the tiny little bubbles is exactly how it appears on you.Canestan will get rid of it very effectively from you.If you also rub it into the bald areas on your mice and sprinkle them liberally with athletes foot powder it will be killed off within a fortnight and the hair will have started to re grow.Sprinkle them every other day for a week.Get some miltons and one of those fine plant sprays and spray everything in the cage everytime you clean out for a month or two as it's quite hard to clear once and for all.Final tip,I've learnt the hard way,whenever you have new stock dust them with athletes foot powder before mixing them in.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

is it safe to put that stuff on them?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it's fine,you won't get any side effects from either canestan cream or athletes foot powder and not only that both are made specifically to treat fungus.If you don't stamp it out you'll be stuck with it,fungus is very tough and persistant.I always powder new stock that I buy in now after me and the dogs and all the mice caught it off of infected stock :shock: it took months to get rid of and cost me a bomb as I have so many mice.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Does it look anything like this?










I noticed this a few days ago, its one of my old retired pet does. Is it one of those diseases which they carry and only emerges when the mouse is immunosuppressed? She hasnt been in contact with any new mice for atleast 6 months and none of the other does in with her are affected. I had assumed it was barbering or the results of a fight because she also has a new tear in her ear.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It could be either. If she were mine I'd treat her with tea tree anyway, just in case. It can be brought in by other animals such as dogs, or even by you (!) and once it's present can be hard to get rid of so better safe than sorry.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok will do, better safe than sorry!


----------

